# Corner Gas new episodes



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Would someone give us a heads-up right before WGN starts showing the new last season Corner Gas episodes?

I've already seen all the past episodes, and I don't think that a Season Pass' "First-Run Only" option will get honored with such a syndicated show.

-- 
7/19/2008: Edited thread title to be more concise.
(Hey, the last season episodes are new, aren't they? I mean, they're brand new for everyone not living in Canada, right?)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Oh man I thought this was a post about seeing new episodes, not "Corner gas new episodes*?*


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Oh man I thought this was a post about seeing new episodes, not "Corner gas new episodes*?*


Geesh...me too...be still my beating heart!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sadly, I heard they're not making any more. So, while we have some catching up to do, there is an eventual end to it all.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sorry everybody, my point is that it's my understanding that the very last season of Corner Gas hasn't been broadcast yet on WGN, so for all of us in the USA, these will be brand new episodes to us. Am I mistaken about that? I'm just asking for a warning when they will begin, because I'm pretty sure that a Season Pass' "First-Run Only" option will not work with a syndicated show, right?


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Schmye, your right first run doesn't work for this show, heck you can't even depend on the episode descriptions to correct. And the last season has not yet been shown in USA. But I'm sure WGN will put out a big ad campaign when they start showing them.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Any word yet when the last season episodes start on WGN?


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Man I love that show. I watched all 5 seasons twice over the summer. I'm not sure what WGN does, but season 6 starts Oct 13.

Did anyone know that Brett and Nancy (Wanda) are actually married?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tgrim1 said:


> Man I love that show. I watched all 5 seasons twice over the summer. I'm not sure what WGN does, but season 6 starts Oct 13.
> 
> Did anyone know that Brett and Nancy (Wanda) are actually married?


Yeah, I think it was mentioned in the Corner Gas thread over in the TV Show Talk forum.

It is, indeed, sad that this will be the last season of CG. I have nearly 60 eps stored on my S3...I can watch them over and over and never get tired of them. Eventually, I'll probably order all the DVDs from their Web site. Season 6 is now available on DVD.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

Any word yet when the last season episodes start on WGN?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Any word yet when the last season episodes start on WGN?


Not gonna happen. Several of us contacted WGN, and they said clearly they would not air the final season. You'll have to use "alternate sources" or weight for the DVDs.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Schmye Bubbula said:


> Any word yet when the last season episodes start on WGN?


Not gonna happen. Several of us contacted WGN, and they said clearly they would not air the final season. You'll have to use "alternate sources" or weight for the DVDs. Season 6 is now available.


----------

